#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Aberdeen Asset Management?

## chitown

Has anyone done any business with this company?

Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Thailand - Aberdeen Asset Management

----------


## Bower

> Has anyone done any business with this company?
> 
> Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Thailand - Aberdeen Asset Management


I haven't but from what i read some time ago they have performed very well indeed.
I have not read in any detail about their Thailand funds though.

----------


## dirtydog

Aberdeen Asset Management PLC (ADN:LN) Stock Quote & Analysis - Bloomberg

----------


## Thetyim

If you had invested in them in April 2007 then you would just about have the same money today

----------


## Butterfly

they are lame, poor performance, ok for the average investor who has no clue and don't know what to do with his cash

he will be better off with 0% in the bank though, lower level of risk

----------


## Butterfly

> If you had invested in them in April 2007 then you would just about have the same money today


that's the problem with most Mutual Fund company these days, they can't outperform anything

individuals are better off investing into an Index ETF like R2000 or SP500, cheaper and better without the dividend and capital gain drawback of Mutual Funds

----------


## sabang

Aberdeen are a sound, well established company, you need not be concerned about them.

----------


## Butterfly

they are not going to steal his money if that's what you mean

but they are not going to make money either, they will be beta-drivers, that is they will tag the market, barely, and still charge active management fee, which is outrageous, but I guess they are in the business of generating fee, not making money for their clients

----------


## DrAndy

They are just a way of them making money from you; lots of charges that appear not previously mentioned

----------


## Thaihome

> If you had invested in them in April 2007 then you would just about have the same money today


That might be a bit of an exaggeration. The fees are a bit high compared to some western funds. 
TH

----------


## chitown

> he will be better off with 0% in the bank though, lower level of risk


It is not for me, Mrs. Chi has been doing some studying and she is looking to put about $400 a month of her own money into some funds over the next 20 years or so for retirement - retiring at 48 would be good.  :Smile:  $400 spread out - 25% into small cap funds,  25% into mid cap funds 25% into large cap / blue chip funds, and 25% into an overseas fund. 




> that's the problem with most Mutual Fund company these days, they can't outperform anything


Long term growth is what she is looking at and not the past 3 years. Some she has looked at have done 10% a year for the past 20 years, one established in 1965 or so.

----------


## Thetyim

> That might be a bit of an exaggeration.


Aberdeen Asset Management PLC (ADN:LN) Stock Quote & Analysis - Bloomberg
Select the 5year view and look at the prices

----------


## Thaihome

> Originally Posted by Thaihome
> 
> That might be a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> 
> Aberdeen Asset Management PLC (ADN:LN) Stock Quote & Analysis - Bloomberg
> Select the 5year view and look at the prices


That is the stock price for the Parent Company as traded on the London Exchange. The OP appeared to be asking about mutual funs run by the Thai subsidiary, which is why I posted the sheets from the Thailand Growth Fund.
Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Thailand - Aberdeen Asset Management
TH

.

----------


## Thetyim

^
OK, sorry

----------


## DrAndy

> Some she has looked at have done 10% a year for the past 20 years, one established in 1965 or so.





> That might be a bit of an exaggeration


I put some cash into a Scottish Widows fund when I was working in Bangkok; now, some 15 years later, it is worth almost exactly the same, in pound terms

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> Some she has looked at have done 10% a year for the past 20 years, one established in 1965 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus the windfall when it was sold to Lloyds in 2000 ? they paid me out some £12600.
Have you not collected, you still can i think !

----------


## Oswulf

Aberdeen is a well-respected British fund manager and is particularly highly regarded for its Asian funds.  The local, Thai versions of the funds are wrappers for the UK-based fund and suffer from a couple of problems:  (1) The Thai version of the fund is not fully invested in the underlying UK fund - it holds extra cash to provide liquidity; (2) The charges are relatively high by European and American standards.  That said, Aberdeen is, in my opinion, the best of the locally available fund managers - particularly since Bank of Ayudhya severed its links with Jardine Fleming.

Note that Aberdeen _only_ does fund management.  Such houses are almost invariably better than fund management operations run by banks where fund management is not their core expertise or business.

In short, if possible, I would suggest investing offshore.  Failing that, Aberdeen is the best of a generally weak field.

----------


## Butterfly

> Some she has looked at have done 10% a year for the past 20 years, one established in 1965 or so.


the problem with average is that it doesn't tell you everything, in particular variability and risks. There is also a timing issue. The day you buy in, the performance will be different from the official reported one since you will be on a different base. Like many here, including myself, I had mutual funds that didn't move at all for years despite reporting spectacular performance per GIPS rule, and still charging me with an expensive management fee for doing absolutely fuck all, except marketing of course. Aberdeen is certainly in the marketing business like all the others.

Buy an Index ETF, I think there is one for the SET50, even in local THB, or they are planning to launch one soon. Management fee will be close to 0, and it will be a true exposure to the market.




> Long term growth is what she is looking at and not the past 3 years.


Regardless, putting all your money into Equity only for your retirement fund is not a wise move, it's more than likely that it will not achieve its long term performance.

You need to have a real asset allocation between different asset class, these days money is in oversupply, so keeping cash is not entirely a bad idea as most assets will have poor long term performance as they go through different cycles. Catching the right cycle at the right time is not something individual investors will do well, so keeping cash at inflation cost is still better than losing 50% in the Stock Market after inflation.

----------


## Butterfly

> Failing that, Aberdeen is the best of a generally weak field.


actually they are not, they are one of the lamest, they have good marketing though

the best Mutual Fund company is Vanguard,

mutual funds will soon be something of the past anyhow, their expensive management fee and their expensive managers make it harder to justify putting money into them. It's all about ETFs these days, much better vehicle, and "safer" because they give you complete control of the timing of your dividends and capital gains.

----------


## Oswulf

> Originally Posted by Oswulf
> 
> Failing that, Aberdeen is the best of a generally weak field.
> 
> 
> actually they are not, they are one of the lamest, they have good marketing though
> 
> the best Mutual Fund company is Vanguard,
> 
> mutual funds will soon be something of the past anyhow, their expensive management fee and their expensive managers make it harder to justify putting money into them. It's all about ETFs these days, much better vehicle, and "safer" because they give you complete control of the timing of your dividends and capital gains.


Try reading what I wrote a little more carefully.  I was specifically referring to fund managers _in Thailand_, which is what the OP's query was about.

----------


## Butterfly

> Try reading what I wrote a little more carefully. I was specifically referring to fund managers in Thailand,


they are still the lamest, and I think I did meet their Portfolio Manager who was (her) a complete moron, will need to look at my notes again for the details why they were so clueless.

Asset One is much better IMO,

----------


## Oswulf

> Asset One is much better IMO,


Asset One? The property company? http://www.assetone.co.th

Not a fund management company.

I have no idea why you keep knocking Aberdeen, or appear to be incapable of understanding that the OP is seeking *Thailand*-based funds.

I suggest in future that you stick to topics that you understand - or at least read what people post with a little more care.

----------


## Butterfly

> Not a fund management company.


they are brokers, but they also offer mutual funds. Many brokers here also have their own mutual funds for distribution.




> I have no idea.


yes, we got that part. Are you working for Aberdeen by any chance ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

they are like the other mutual fund company, managing risk and exposure to the market, not making money for their clients, that's not their job. Not sure why it's so hard for you to understand.




> at least read what people post with a little more care.


obviously an advice you should take yourself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Asset One? The property company? Thailand Property Brokerage Service, Real Estate Investment Advisory, Living Consultancy | Asset One


the URL below seems to be the correct one, not sure if that Asset One for property is related, I suspect they are though as they have business in all kind of investment

ASSET ONE MANAGEMENT
One Asset Management Limited - ONEAM

----------


## Thormaturge

If you are looking for a "safe" investment then Aberdeen are as good as any.

You won't lose your money and you will be able to read lots of exciting brochures which have been printed with your money.

Cut out the boring middleman, use some commonsense and make your own investments.  If you are looking long-term then any portfolio should include:

   Gold
   Alternative energy (solar and wind)
   Property
   Extraction companies (mining)
   Swiss francs (for when the Euro falls through the floor)
   Companies that produce alternatives to plastic.  My favourite is glass manufacturers.

----------


## buriramboy

Personally can't understand why anyone invests in mutual funds, just do it yourself, no management fees etc. you are free to buy/sell what you want when you want, i just think too many people are scared to do it themselves for some unbeknown reason, still plenty of decent paying dividend stocks around if that is what you are after or if like me you are into more risk taking, loads of good junior oil and mining stocks listed on the AIM, high risk/reward but many AIM stocks have short term multi bagging potential and no over paid fund manager who is eating away at your money will get you those returns.

----------


## Butterfly

Chitown,

they have a long term Equity fund, look at the brochure, see what they say, they might do asset allocation in different smallcap, large cap, growth and value style for you

alternatively, they seem to have solutions in terms of "Retirement Mutual Fund", some asset allocation between different asset class, so more appropriate for a retirement

I have met the principals of that company, educated abroad, very sharp and aggressive in terms of solutions

Smartest guys in the room  :Razz: 

http://www.one-asset.com/ThailandMut....asp?SubType=H

----------


## Butterfly

and guess what, they offer a SET50 ETF fund in THB  :Smile: 

One Asset Management Limited - ONEAM

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I suggest in future that you stick to topics that you understand


If "pupa" does what you suggest, then he won't be posting much in future!  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Thormaturge

I think you will find that buriramboy and I are saying more or less the same thing.

----------


## who

.
-     Aberdeen is reputable and stable.  I've been with them for over 30 years and receive a 7% annual return.  They have many funds.  I suggest that you invest outside of Thailand as you already are heavily invested there.  (living, working, owning, etc.).
.

----------


## socal

> If you are looking for a "safe" investment then Aberdeen are as good as any.
> 
> You won't lose your money and you will be able to read lots of exciting brochures which have been printed with your money.
> 
> Cut out the boring middleman, use some commonsense and make your own investments.  If you are looking long-term then any portfolio should include:
> 
>    Gold
>    Alternative energy (solar and wind)
>    Property
> ...


wouldn't argue with that, although solar and wind energy is a joke. Nuclear will be a better investment then either one of them.

----------


## socal

> Has anyone done any business with this company?
> 
> Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Aberdeen Funds & Prices - Thailand - Aberdeen Asset Management


It looks like just another bland over sized "asset management" outfit to me. 

You cannot invest in the traditional sense in these times. You are stuck speculating for the next few years.

2008 was nothing compared to the disaster that is in front of us. There is a currency crisis coming soon, which will start a bond market crisis. Either there will be some big sovereign bond defaults or there will be money printing by central banks that will destroy currencies.

As Marc Faber said, if you invested in German government bonds or currency before ww1, you got wiped out 3 times. If you invested in Siemens before ww1, you would still have that money now. If you invested in gold you would still have that money now too. Stay away from bonds and cash. 

The best place to put money these days are with investors that adhere to Austrain economics. A good example of these guys are Peter Schiff and Damon Vickers. These guys don't guess, they know what is going on.

----------


## Thormaturge

> solar and wind energy is a joke. Nuclear will be a better investment then either one of them.


Even before the current Japanese situation I have been handling investments in wind farms which are looking absurdly attractive given that the companies concerned are being handed shedloads of free government subsidies.  Similarly the people currently investing in solar energy are not known for their lack of foresight.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
>  solar and wind energy is a joke. Nuclear will be a better investment then either one of them.
> 
> 
> Even before the current Japanese situation I have been handling investments in wind farms which are looking absurdly attractive given that the companies concerned are being handed shedloads of free government subsidies.  Similarly the people currently investing in solar energy are not known for their lack of foresight.


Yes but nuclear is getting subsidies too.

Also, don't count the Euro out. It is a very unique currency. I think it stands a very good chance that oil will be priced in Euros in the future. That is a long story though...

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> If you had invested in them in April 2007 then you would just about have the same money today
> 
> 
> That might be a bit of an exaggeration. The fees are a bit high compared to some western funds. 
> TH


Can't see any convenience in paying a 1% entrance fee plus a 1.77% yearly fee to buy PTT , SCC and other quite common and obvious stocks (just pick the "10 most active value" list on the Bangkok Bullshit) you can buy by yourself paying a 0.15% trading commission (and no custodian fee at all) just opening an online account with any local broker.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Also, don't count the Euro out. It is a very unique currency. I think it stands a very good chance that oil will be priced in Euros in the future. That is a long story though...


There is an even greater chance that Spain will require a bailout and that Greece will come around for a second one, leaving the Germans a tad fed up.  I suppose there is an argument that the Euro will rebound after Greece finally bites the bullet but until it does the Euro is saddled with a lot of dead weight.

With a large chunk of Russia now uninhabitable and the same happening to Japan one wonders how much support there will be in densely populated European countries for new reactors.  Germany delivered it's opinion yesterday and it is a brave politician who proposes fresh nuclear construction after this.

----------


## The Master Cool

> and guess what, they offer a SET50 ETF fund in THB 
> 
> One Asset Management Limited - ONEAM


Interesting.

My gold must be over 10% now in under a year. But for some medium term investment, say 5 yrs of probably 20-30k thb per month, how would I go about it with one of these SET50 ETF funds?

How would I buy them, and what would the pros/cons be?

----------


## Thormaturge

> .
> -     Aberdeen is reputable and stable.  I've been with them for over 30 years and receive a 7% annual return.  They have many funds.  I suggest that you invest outside of Thailand as you already are heavily invested there.  (living, working, owning, etc.).
> .


 Investing in the UK would have made that 7% look like chump change in recent years with Sterling devaluing at 3% per annum.

----------


## Butterfly

> Can't see any convenience in paying a 1% entrance fee plus a 1.77% yearly fee to buy PTT , SCC and other quite common and obvious stocks (just pick the "10 most active value" list on the Bangkok Bullshit) you can buy by yourself paying a 0.15% trading commission (and no custodian fee at all) just opening an online account with any local broker.


exactly, that's what I am trying to explain, you are buying for market exposure, those guys are not there to make a killing, they are simply there to park your money

individuals are better off buying ETFs, kudo to ASSET ONE for making that product available in THB

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> and guess what, they offer a SET50 ETF fund in THB 
> 
> One Asset Management Limited - ONEAM
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


open an account with any broker, they have also Internet broker so you can buy directly online

then use the symbol given above in the Asset One website to buy the ETF shares

it's like buying a stock, but your total amount is actually split between those individual shares as a pool. It's not the same as a mutual fund, as you are 100% invested and the tracking error is low, and so are the expenses.

Buying an Index Mutual Fund is a waste of resources these days, when you have Index ETFs that do a better job

----------


## dirk diggler

All my friends that work at AMM are by far the biggest pains in the ass when it comes to a million forwarded emails per day during UK office hours.

----------


## Butterfly

for those looking for extra returns, ONE is offering also a small "Private Equity" fund with a 10yr maturity

Even in the west you don't get access to those kind of deals or funds, they are listed as "Hedge Funds" and therefore requires a minimum balance account to join

but not here, apparently, which means you can join in even with a small balance. I am still investigating the details as I might be interested myself.

: : ONEAM : 

those ONE guys are quite smart, educated overseas, aggressive, definitely ahead of the curve in Thailand by at least 10 years

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> Also, don't count the Euro out. It is a very unique currency. I think it stands a very good chance that oil will be priced in Euros in the future. That is a long story though...
> 
> 
> There is an even greater chance that Spain will require a bailout and that Greece will come around for a second one, leaving the Germans a tad fed up.  I suppose there is an argument that the Euro will rebound after Greece finally bites the bullet but until it does the Euro is saddled with a lot of dead weight.
> 
> With a large chunk of Russia now uninhabitable and the same happening to Japan one wonders how much support there will be in densely populated European countries for new reactors.  Germany delivered it's opinion yesterday and it is a brave politician who proposes fresh nuclear construction after this.


Basically, the US dollars problems are bigger then the Euro's problems. California's problems are bigger then Greece's.

----------


## Thormaturge

> If you are looking long-term then any portfolio should include:
> 
>    Gold
>    Alternative energy (solar and wind)
>    Property
>    Extraction companies (mining)
>    Swiss francs (for when the Euro falls through the floor)
>    Companies that produce alternatives to plastic.  My favourite is glass manufacturers.


On the subject of glass manufacturers (my favourite topic just now) has anyone else noticed that soft drinks in glass bottles are now between 15% and 25% cheaper than those in plastic bottles?

----------


## chitown

> has anyone else noticed that soft drinks in glass bottles are now between 15% and 25% cheaper than those in plastic bottles?


Yes and the soft drinks taste 100% better.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> and guess what, they offer a SET50 ETF fund in THB 
> 
> One Asset Management Limited - ONEAM
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


gold working too well for you ? 

i can sure tell gold has a long way to go when even some people that own it think its a joke.

----------

